# Silat In Indonesia...



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm on vacation and enjoying meeting with some Silat practitioner's in Bali, Indonesia.  This country is beautiful and I have to say that the Silat I have seen and practiced has been very high.  




 Definitely enjoying my time here!


----------



## Reedone816 (Oct 4, 2018)

Well you're lucky there, lately bali has been a land of martial art, new school/gym popup there from traditional to mma.
Btw. The traditional silat there called tengklung, has root from west javanese silat.
And will you be long in Indonesia?
The other cities you should visit for silat tourist are Jogya and Jakarta. They have solid traditional silat community.
In Jakarta, traditional silat practitioners often train and meet in Padepokan Silat Taman Mini Indonesia Indah, be sure to visit, you won't regret it.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2018)

On my next visit I plan on visiting Jogya and Jakarta.


----------



## Reedone816 (Oct 5, 2018)

For jogya you can visit in the summer when the silat parade / jambore being held.
To experience mingling with thousands silat practitioners.
As for jakarta they have the betawi version of it but irregular.
Now if you visit TMII, you can ask for contact to visit the land of malayan silat, minangkabau, just last year they copied Jogya Jambore for sumatra silat system as their annual event.
Also in TMII you can freely join the training of betawi and sundanese systems.
Close from jakarta, you can commute to bandung for suwanda silat, timbangan system, meet the master of cimande silat there while experiencing benjang wrestling.
Also bogor has silat villages, indigenous baduy village / sunda buhun silat, cuktured tiger silat / Padjadjaran.
In bekasi you can ask for a branch of silat sera.
In cianjur you can meet two famous system, syahbandar and cikalong.
All in close proximity with jakarta.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 7, 2018)

Nice list of places to visit.  I will definitely check some of them out when I go next!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 7, 2018)

Here are a few photos from Bali.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 7, 2018)

Here is a Keris I bought in Bali.  Beautiful work on this one.


----------



## Reedone816 (Oct 7, 2018)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here is a Keris I bought in Bali.  Beautiful work on this one.


Have you cleared the airport custom?

Keris is included in dangerous good, so it can't be carried to cabin, and depends on the airlines, you must declared it as dangerous good and fill the dangerous good form from the security, then in the destination you can pick it up at the security booth. 
But most of the time you just need to declare it when xrayed.

Also keris can be put into cultural heritage item, so to proof that it isn't you need to keep the invoice of the item.

 In the worst way you need to go to government office that handle artifact and have them examine the good and gives letter that it is not an artifact/ cultural heritage goods.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 7, 2018)

Sounds like a fun trip, Brian!

This is one thing I wish there was a chance to do with my primary art. It died out in Japan in the 1960’s so there’s no place to go back to, to see how it’s trained in its land of origin. Enjoy the richness of the experience, man!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 8, 2018)

Reedone816 said:


> Have you cleared the airport custom?
> 
> Keris is included in dangerous good, so it can't be carried to cabin, and depends on the airlines, you must declared it as dangerous good and fill the dangerous good form from the security, then in the destination you can pick it up at the security booth.
> But most of the time you just need to declare it when xrayed.
> ...



Yes, I cleared customs no problem.  I did have a receipt of the bill of sale as a wall decoration if I needed it.  As it was I did not need it.  I checked it in with my checked in bags and had no problem.


----------



## Reedone816 (Oct 19, 2018)

It's good then.

Just trivia, the curves in your keris is 5.
5 or panca is sacred in silat, one if it is:


> Papat kalima pancer


One interpretation of that is there are four directions (forward, backward, left, right or north, south, east, west or up, down, left, right, and so on) and one center (all counted as 5).
Most silat movement i know, governed on those five positions.
There are other interpretations on that sentence, but they are out of my comprehension.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 5, 2019)

*

 
So I am sitting at home, waiting for my law enforcement shift to start at work later in the day.*  The wife and I are looking at Bali photographs and I am missing Bali and Indonesia.  While I was in Bali at every resort I would try to find some Silat practitioner's amongst the staff.  At one resort in Ubud I really lucked out and found someone with a lot of years of training who also had a little training from a style that I had some experience with.  I was there for over a week so we had a couple of sessions where he showed me his particular movements in Silat. * Great times!
*
Looking forward to my morning martial workout on the wooden dummy where I will put some of the movement into play!


----------



## Reedone816 (Feb 25, 2019)

Yup in Bali especially the security guard usually a member of a security outsourcing company under an NGO that affiliated with a balinese silat school.
In other area not so much, even though a blackbelt in ma is a plus.

2019 is a fun year for silat since both Indonesia and Malaysia are competing to have the blessing of UNESCO for cultural heritage.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------

